# The Witcher: Würfelpoker



## bascell (11. Februar 2008)

*The Witcher: Würfelpoker*

Was solche abgeleiteten Glücksspielchen angeht bin ich doch ein totaler Nap ^^ Ich versteh das Minigame nicht wirklich.

Wäre jemand so gütig ders genauer weiss zu erklären:
Das Spiel
Die Regeln
Wetten? Wie richtig!
Skill


dangöö


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: The Witcher: Würfelpoker*



			
				bascell am 11.02.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was solche abgeleiteten Glücksspielchen angeht bin ich doch ein totaler Nap ^^ Ich versteh das Minigame nicht wirklich.
> 
> Wäre jemand so gütig ders genauer weiss zu erklären:
> Das Spiel
> ...



du hast im grunde die regelung wie beim echten poker, wobei es bestimmte dinge vom poker mangels der "farben" beim würfelpoker nicht gibt. von "am wenigsten wert" bis "am meisten":

- nichts
- ein paar (zwei gleiche) 
- zwei paare (2x zwei gleiche)
- drillinge
- straße (durchgehedne zahlenreihe von 1 bis 5 oder 2 bis 6)
- full house (also ein paar + drillinge)
- vier gleiche

wenn beide zB "2 paare" haben, dann gewinnt der, der die höhere augenzahl bei einem der paare hat.

beim setzen: ich setze immer das maximum, wenn ich auch nur EIN paar habe. die KI ist sehr dumm, die würfelt öfter mal 4 neue würfel, obwohl sie schon drillinge hatte...

ach so: gewürfelt wird in zwei runden. zuerst wird gewürfelt, dann kannst du setzen, dann ein zweites mal würfeln. dabei dann die würfel markieren, die du NEU würfeln willst, die nicht markieren behältst du, dann auf das "würfeln"-symbol.


irgendwelche skills brauchst du nicht


----------



## Denis10 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: The Witcher: Würfelpoker*



			
				bascell am 11.02.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was solche abgeleiteten Glücksspielchen angeht bin ich doch ein totaler Nap ^^ Ich versteh das Minigame nicht wirklich.
> 
> Wäre jemand so gütig ders genauer weiss zu erklären:
> Das Spiel
> ...




Du kannst immer den höchstmöglichen Betrag wetten, da du ja nach jedem gewonnen oder verlorenem Spiel speichern bzw. laden kannst. (Außer du hast mal totales Pech und z.B du hast gar nichts, während dein Gegner sofort ein Full House gewürfelt hat)


Das und die etwas schlechte KI des Gegners (wie bereits von Herbboy beschrieben) sorgen dafür, dass man durch ein paar Runden Poker schnell zu genügend Geld kommt, um jeden benötigten gegenstand kaufen zu können.

Mit etwas Übung wirst du eh meistens beim Poker gewinnen.

@ Herbboy: Du hast in deiner Auflistung vergessen, dass man auch fünf gleiche Zahlen haben kann.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: The Witcher: Würfelpoker*



			
				Denis10 am 11.02.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herbboy: Du hast in deiner Auflistung vergessen, dass man auch fünf gleiche Zahlen haben kann.


 jo, stimmt. das ist natürlich dann das maximum.


----------



## bascell (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: The Witcher: Würfelpoker*

Ja mal danke euch für die Beschreibung. Sowie ich die Patchnotes gelesen hab die kommen sollen (mit Vorsicht betrachten ^^) soll ja die KI im Würfelpoker verbessert werden...hm, solllte ich glaube ich noch vorher ein paar Spiele wagen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: The Witcher: Würfelpoker*



			
				bascell am 12.02.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mal danke euch für die Beschreibung. Sowie ich die Patchnotes gelesen hab die kommen sollen (mit Vorsicht betrachten ^^) soll ja die KI im Würfelpoker verbessert werden...hm, solllte ich glaube ich noch vorher ein paar Spiele wagen ^^



also, selbst der "könig" der würfelspieler hat bei mir mit patch in einer runde drillinge gehabt und dann diese drillinge neu gewürfelt und am ende dann "nix" gehabt...  hab im ganzen spiel von schätzungsweise 25 spielen vielleicht 5-6 RUNDEN verloren (pro game gibt es max 3 runden), und nur einmal das "match".


----------

